# Goodbye My Friend



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Looking into your eyes was like seeing another universe.

I will miss you dearly. You made a difference.









* Koko*

1971-2018


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

There's more humanity in some animals that in many humans.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you for the reply Ordo. She was a miracle, and as close as we've ever come to crossing the divide. Love is all you need...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)




----------

